# Digitrax questions



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some questions about digitrax equipment and setup. I have a digitrax DCS command station, DT402D throttle, UR92 transciever. That all works great and I want to expand on what I have. I want another throttle for wife or son. I think a UT4D would do me fine. From what I understand both throttles at the same time can operate from my one UR92. Am I right? Thats one question.

I want to get a booster. I think a DB booster will do fine. Question #2- should I get a DB PLUS or a DB OPTO? Whats the difference? I know the booster has to power different sections than the command station. Will the throttles run engines in any of the sections?

I want to get a PM42 (I hope I can get by with one). Can I run (off the PM42)
2 sections from command station and 2 sections from booster or do I need a PM42 for each power unit? I am sure I will have more questions but that does it for now. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes you can use the PM42 with 2 boosters. You will end up with 2 power districts and 4 subdistricts. The PM42 manual covers that very well. The throttles are fine. Are you running common rail or home run wiring? That will determine the choice of booster.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What Jerry said!:thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

whats the difference between common rail and home run?


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

According to digitrax the opto will work as a booster for either wiring!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I had to google common rail and home run wiring. I will be doing home run wiring. Common rail with 2 boosters did not sound to wise to me.

A train will not be going from command section to booster section. They are completely seperate in my plans. Plans are for an around the walls layout with 2 seperate railroads both having double mains. The 2 railroads will not have access to each other.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That's the way I did my layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How is it working out for you Jerry?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mopac said:


> The 2 railroads will not have access to each other.


Just as a not: BNSF and UP both have lines up here and they cross and connect all over the place! That way they can exchange freight loads.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing is set in stone. I was going to do a small yard on each railroad but maybe a bigger yard connected to both, like you said to transfer loads. So to go from command section to a booster section all I need is insulated gaps on both rails and all should be fine?

My 2 railroads will be UP and BNSF also. Not far from the house they come within 200 to 300 feet apart. Then they travel a few miles along side each other. One will be 8 feet higher and a little ways down the other track is higher than the other.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes insulated gaps are all u need plus they recommend setting the voltage between the 2 to with in .1 volts if i remember correct


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

mopac said:


> I have some questions about digitrax equipment and setup. I have a digitrax DCS command station, DT402D throttle, UR92 transciever. That all works great and I want to expand on what I have. I want another throttle for wife or son. I think a UT4D would do me fine.


I was just wandering, how many trains are you going to be running?
It sounds like 3. If that is correct why do you need boosters. What am I missing?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

With 4 mainlines I would have a minimum of 4 trains each with a consist of 2 to 3 powered units. Mainlines will be long enough to run 2 trains on each in same direction. So it could be a few engines. I have an 8 amp DCS but with 4 mains that is just 2 amps average per main. My DCS might be fine most of the time but it would be towards the max amps and that is where the heat starts mounting up on the command station. I get a booster and I have 4 amps per main and nothing is straining. Thats my theory anyway.
.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Buck, that makes sense. I have adjusted my volts so I know how to do that.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I think everything is working just fine at this point hardware wise. I monitor the loconet traffic to be sure. I don't have any software working to control things yet. I can control the trains, turnouts, and signals with the throttle, but it will be awhile before I get the software to automate it all.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You might want to check out this thread. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852ad.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Jerry. Sounds like you are well into it. I can't wait to get something running. All I got right now is a 3 1/2 x 4 1/2 test track oval. I have construction going on at the house and when it is done the new layout starts. Probably in 3 months. I have been gathering stuff over 20 years, I am now retired, so time to build my dream layout. I have most of what I will need except the wood for the benchwork. I hope to come out of the construction with some wood.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm well into it. Way over my head, but I haven't drowned yet.


----------

